# Official Forum RULES! [READ FIRST]



## Randy

Official Forum Rules



djpharoah said:


> *Official SS.org Forum Rules Effective 11/2010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The Marketplace sub forums are a service offered to members. You may not have your first post be a classifieds thread. Doing so will result in the closure of said thread and a warning. Continued abuse will result in further action.
> 
> 
> No "cross posting", keep it to one thread. Posting the same thing in multiple threads, in multiple sections will constitute spam, and be dealt with as such.
> 
> 
> All builders and dealers must post in the Dealer section concerning builds and items for sale. Being a member here is a privilege, as is getting free advertising. If at any time you make it difficult for us, the Mod team, or for the members of this site in general, you will be dealt with permanently. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> Builders may not "spam by proxy" in other forum sections. If you need clarification - contact a mod first!
> 
> 
> No porn or gore. Anywhere. This is a PG13 forum. Feel free to use &#8220;adult&#8221; language, but anything considered porn or gore (artful or not) will not fly.
> 
> 
> One account per person, or a perma-ban. No questions asked. If you create an account after being banned you will have your IP address banned.
> 
> 
> No personal attacks of any kind for any reason.
> 
> 
> No "Just scored a .../Pre-new guitar/gear days". Post when you get it.
> 
> 
> Type properly. This isn't grammar school, but it's not kindergarten, AIM, or text messaging. No 1337 or ALL CAPS titles etc please.
> 
> 
> This is a US based forum, as such members must refrain from using any language other than English on a regular basis. Take it to PMs please.
> 
> 
> Keep band spam to a minimum. Promote, but every time your bassist farts doesn't need a new thread.
> 
> 
> Report posts whenever possible. No backseat Modding. If you see something out of place, or questionable, send a Report.
> 
> 
> This is a guitar/music forum, if the greater majority of your posts are radical politics or off-color jokes, you're not an asset to this forum.
> 
> 
> Three strikes rule. After three bans, a perma-ban is the ONLY recourse.
> 
> 
> No discussion of illegal drugs/paraphernalia.
> 
> 
> No complaining or snarky comments about rep in public.
> 
> 
> Proclamations of "I'm never coming back!", or "I'm out of here!", and various posts to that effect are an instant perma-ban. If you don't want to be here, we don't want you here.
> 
> 
> Please do not quote multiple, large pictures on the same page as they were originally posted.
> 
> 
> Promotion of illegal file sharing and &#8220;piracy&#8221; is prohibited and will result in heavy moderation.
> 
> 
> Do not attempt to sell things outside the classifieds. (This includes visitor messages, and mentioning things you have for sale in posts to other forum sections).
> 
> 
> Do not post in a classifieds thread unless you are making a legitimate offer or asking a legitimate and to-the-point question. Any chatter or pointless posts (including the questioning of price) will result in a ban. If it&#8217;s not your thread, stay out. No "I wish I could/Great guitar bro/OMG someone buy this" etc posts will be allowed.
> 
> 
> If you have any affiliation with any builder or company that engages in the business of making or selling music gear, you must include that affiliation in your signature.
> 
> 
> Do not post threads promoting auction-style sales by builders, they will be closed or deleted.
> 
> 
> We do not allow any posts that contain obscene images; bigoted, hateful or racially/sexually offensive statements; has content that advocates illegal activity or discusses illegal activities with the intent to commit them; unauthorized copyrighted material; language that defames, abuses or threatens others; advertising or any form of commercial solicitation and/or material that does not pertain to the sub-forum&#8217;s given topic.
> 
> 
> No public discussion about suspended, banned members and/or past and present disciplinary action, outside of The Public Ban List.
> 
> 
> Do not post to spam threads, report them. If you post to spam thread you will likely get some time off from the forum.
> 
> 
> *Anything not explicitly covered by these rules is handled at the discretion of the moderators and administrator. Questioning of mod/admin decisions in the public forums is subject to an automatic ban in accordance with existing rules.*


----------

